# Game #5 - Sixers Vs Mavericks - November 9th, 2005 - 7:00 PM (EST)



## Kunlun

*November 9, 2005 - 7:00 PM (EST)

 
Philadelphia 76ers (1-3) VS Dallas Mavericks (2-1)

Wachovia Center, Philadelphia, PA*

*Head Coaches:*
 
Maurice Cheeks/Avery Johnson

*Projected Starting Lineups:*
     
Allen Iverson/Andre Iguodala/Kyle Korver/Chris Webber/Steven Hunter
     
Jason Terry/Doug Christie/Josh Howard/Dirk Nowitzki/Erick Dampier


*KEY MATCHUP:*
 
*- Allen Iverson -VS- Jason Terry -*​
Mavericks Forum Game Thread

_*Go Sixers...*_


----------



## Sliccat

Dirk Nowitzki might be the worst matchup for this team in the league.


----------



## Your Answer

Yah he is a big mis-match for us but last year we beat them with our subs I forget who all sat out that game but I know Allen was so i think besides Dirk we match up pretty good against them


----------



## SixersFan

I'm going to say this is a tight W for the Sixers with Webber rested. He's been known to punish Dallas.


----------



## Kunlun

We can't stop Dirk, but they can't really stop Iverson or Webber either. Last year we beat them with our subs, but that was when Kenny Thomas was on our team.


----------



## jpk

The Mavs were a way better team when Webber and the Kings used to dominate them. They had Nash and Dirk and a strong supporting cast. It's a different team now and I think they are weaker. You'd think Webber and AI could walk all over them. But hey, the 76ers got whupped by the Bobcats!!! I say that makes for a good matchup.


----------



## VeN

Weaker? Did you see the way we destroyed the Spurs the other night? We have a MUCH better team now and we actually play DEFENSE NOW. Josh Howard, Dirk, Terry, KVH, Stack... I could go on and on...


----------



## LX

Kunlun- Link the Mavs game thread up to this when you get a chance?  http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?p=2796040#post2796040


----------



## LX

jpk said:


> The Mavs were a way better team when Webber and the Kings used to dominate them. They had Nash and Dirk and a strong supporting cast. It's a different team now and I think they are weaker. You'd think Webber and AI could walk all over them. But hey, the 76ers got whupped by the Bobcats!!! I say that makes for a good matchup.


I'm going to have to respectfully disagree. While the offense might have been more potent back when Finley and Nash were in town, the defense is much better now. Howard is an excellent defender, and really the Mavs pose an interesting matchup. I believe Dirk is going to be matched up on Webber, and if that is the case the 76ers could be in for a long night. This game is really going to be decided by who steps up and puts the clamp down on defense.


----------



## Your Answer

VeN said:


> Weaker? Did you see the way we destroyed the Spurs the other night? We have a MUCH better team now and we actually play DEFENSE NOW. Josh Howard, Dirk, Terry, KVH, Stack... I could go on and on...


you can go on and on huh? if you could of you would have.... and please dont tell me KVH stands for Keith Van Horn lmao thank god he aint here anymore he'll give us a couple easy turnovers you know what im talking about where he has the ball goes up with both hands but for some reason the ball doesnt follow up with his hands lol How many times have we seen that from him


----------



## Cornrow Wallace

Sixers up 4 in the second.


----------



## Rayza

76ers down by 4 in the second.

AI + Webber = 3 from 18 FG


----------



## Cornrow Wallace

Down 6 at halftime.


----------



## Rayza

Iggy has 10 points top score

AI + Webber = 5 from 23 fg

Lucky to be down by 6


----------



## Rayza

Kyle Korver is on fire ... 
him and iggy is carrying us in the third quarter

We are down by 6


----------



## DieSlow69

Dallas calls a timeout. Philly is shooting the ball beautifully.........Korver is on fire he has 19. Some good shooting going on tonight. Philly has hit 7 shots in a row 4 in a row for Korver. Iversons points are low but we're playing an all around game. 

66 - 64 Dallas 

3rd quater 
5:20


----------



## DieSlow69

Iverson has a nasty fall......SCARED THE **** OUTA ME......BUT HE'S ALRIGHT :banana: 

68 - 66 DALLAS

3RD QUATER

4:30


----------



## DieSlow69

HELL YEAH......NICE "D" Nailon steals the ball while Dallas inbounds. ......Dallas rams Iggy coming across the halfcourt for a charge....Philly is gaining momentum !!!!!!:banana:


Iverson missed a 3 point play. Philly rebounds Iggy gets fouled trying to dunk on Howard. Iggy hits them both!!!1


76 - 71 PHILLY

End of 3rd

GO PHILLY


----------



## Rayza

End of third, Philly by 5.

Korver - 17pts 8/10
Iggy - 16pts 5/8


----------



## RedsDrunk

I can't get the game..but I just saw a clip where it said dirk left the game..is that for good or what?


----------



## DieSlow69

RedsDrunk said:


> I can't get the game..but I just saw a clip where it said dirk left the game..is that for good or what?



Didnt see what happened but I saw them taking Him out.......


----------



## DieSlow69

Philly on a 17 - 2 run. Iverson and Webber are on the bench resting.....I like the way Salmons is driving to the basket. He's playing real aggressive and I usually hate dude.

83 - 73 Philly


----------



## Rayza

yeap dirk is out ..


----------



## DieSlow69

Salmons Drives to the rack.....scores and is fouled......completes the 3 point play


88 - 74 Philly

7:20 
4th Quater


----------



## RedsDrunk

Sounds like everyone is stepping up when AI and Cwebb are having a poor shooting night. Thats really comforting.

We caught a break with them losing Dirk also.


----------



## Rayza

RedsDrunk said:


> Sounds like everyone is stepping up when AI and Cwebb are having a poor shooting night. Thats really comforting.
> 
> We caught a break with them losing Dirk also.



Definitely, their offense just came to a stalmate when dirk left the game


----------



## DieSlow69

Salmons drives to the rack........passes to Iggy, Iggy tries to dunk and is fouled.
Philly is BEASTING!!!! :banana: :clap: :cheers: 

Howard is fouled

95 - 77 Sixers

6: 05

4th


----------



## Rayza

Iggy is playing his best game of the season.
He is very aggresive right now ....


----------



## DieSlow69

SIxer timeout.....Philly getting careless........2 quick turnovers for Dallas that turned into buckets....

97 - 85 Sixers

4:20
4th quater


----------



## Rayza

DieSlow69 said:


> SIxer timeout.....Philly getting careless........2 quick turnovers for Dallas that turned into buckets....
> 
> 97 - 85 Sixers
> 
> 4:20
> 4th quater



They need to learn how to close out games


----------



## DieSlow69

2:35

4th 

102 - 90 Sixers

Iverson has hit last 5 of 6 shots....Hits 2 jumpers in a row holding off Dallas


AI is da TRUTH :banana: :cheers: :clap:


----------



## DieSlow69

Jason Terry pulls up and hits a 3....then fouls AI..........TERRY fouls out :clap: 

104 - 93

2:20


----------



## DieSlow69

Rayza said:


> They need to learn how to close out games


Ur right Rayza thats what scares me about this team....We have this game but I still hate the way we closed......But a W is a W and I'll take it...........

Nice fight for the rebound by Iggy passes to Webber.....Webber dunks it home!!!!!

110 - 97 Sixers

1:00


----------



## DieSlow69

Iggy ties his career high of 22 points

SIXERS WIN 112 - 97


:banana: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :clap: :clap: :clap: :cheers: :clap: :banana:


----------



## Rayza

DieSlow69 said:


> Ur right Rayza thats what scares me about this team....We have this game but I still hate the way we closed......But a W is a W and I'll take it...........
> 
> Nice fight for the rebound by Iggy passes to Webber.....Webber dunks it home!!!!!
> 
> 110 - 97 Sixers
> 
> 1:00


Yeap Win is a win .. :cheers: 
we still got alot to learn though

MVP of the Game - IGGY & Korver !!


----------



## Cornrow Wallace

112-97, Sixers. Final.


----------



## SixersFan

I liked how Van Horn came in to ball and did. Too bad he decided to learn how to be a man when he's not in PHilly. Nice to see CWebb bust him up at the end like that.


----------



## Your Answer

Jus caught the end of the game saw we got the win......heard Dirk got knocked out is that when we started winning or did we look good be4 that point

Go Sixers!!!! lets keep winning


----------



## DieSlow69

Route I-76 said:


> Jus caught the end of the game saw we got the win......heard Dirk got knocked out isnt that when we started winning or did we look good be4 that point
> 
> Go Sixers!!!! lets keep winning



I think we were down by 6


----------



## SirCharles34

VeN said:


> Weaker? Did you see the way we destroyed the Spurs the other night? We have a MUCH better team now and we actually play DEFENSE NOW. Josh Howard, Dirk, Terry, KVH, Stack... I could go on and on...


You could go on and on, right out the door cause y'all got whupped.


----------



## Your Answer

alleninsf said:


> You could go on and on, right out the door cause y'all got whupped.


haha GET 'EM!!

:banana:


----------



## jpk

Totally agree that this team cannot close out a game they should have under control. It's very clear that they don't know what to do with a lead because they aren't great defenders and are too quick to shoot.

I think that blame has to go on Mo Cheeks. They should have an offense they can go into to slow the game down and punish a team when they have a big lead.

On the other hand, we learned that there are other players besides Webber and AI that can play tonight. :clap:


----------



## Auggie

good job on the win. sixers offense is looking good... 111 against us, 112 against dallas tonight...


----------



## Kunlun

Indystarza said:


> good job on the win. sixers offense is looking good... 111 against us, 112 against dallas tonight...


Yeah, our offense seems to be pretty good, just our defense sucks ***.


----------



## BEEZ

great game to attend, they beat the Mavs all the way around, they also benifited from Dirk not being in there. A couple guys a few rows in front of me started calling him balky back bird errr Nowitski, which was pretty hilarious.

The Sixers bench is horrible thats all Im going to say about that and Louis williams is skinny like when AI came into the league but I think AI weighed what louis weighed coming in being about 3-4 inches shorter. Korver played well tonight and especially Iggy. When he gets aggresive it geves the Sixer another dimension on offense.
I also must say that Nailon is a black hole on offense. Once he gets the ball. Thats it. I got up from my seats at halftime and watched the rest of the game from the Victors club


----------



## Dooch

Great win for the Philadelphia 76ers, luckily Dirk Nowitzki went out for you guys to have the opportunity. Just dropping by to say a nice win and here are two pictures in the win over the Mavericks:









Dallas Mavericks' Jason Terry guards Philadelphia 76ers' Allen Iverson, foreground, in the first half Wednesday, Nov. 9, 2005, in Philadelphia. At rear is Sixers' Steven Hunter (45). Iverson scored 25 points and keyed a decisive 15-0 run to lead the 76ers to a 112-97 win over the Mavericks, the Sixers first home win of the season.









Philadelphia 76ers' Andre Iguodala (9) pulls down a rebound in front of Dallas Mavericks' Dirk Nowitzki, of Germany, in the first half Wednesday, Nov. 9, 2005, in Philadelphia. Nowitzki grimaced as he left the court late in the second quarter and soon after went for treatment in the locker room. He did not return for the start of the third quarter. Iguodala had 22 points as the Sixers won at home for the first time this season, 112-97.


----------



## Your Answer

Dooch said:


> Great win for the Philadelphia 76ers, luckily Dirk Nowitzki went out for you guys to have the opportunity.


haha come on now we could of beat them with Nowitzki are subs did last year


----------



## Dooch

Route I-76 said:


> haha come on now we could of beat them with Nowitzki are subs did last year


True. But last year Dirk Nowitzki and Jerry Stackhouse had great games against us, especially the game last year in the Meadowlands (Continental Airlines Arena). Staying on topic, still a great win by the Philadelphia 76ers.


----------



## SixersFan

Dooch said:


> Staying on topic, still a great win by the Philadelphia 76ers.


Thanks man


----------

